# C7A Gas Mask Filter rating



## SAC-rilege (21 Apr 2016)

Greetings,

I'm looking at doing some Asbestos remediation and am wondering if there are any CBRN guys, or someone who knows what they're talking about, regarding the C7A gas mask filter for the C4 mask.

Rather than going an buying a $500 mask, I'd rather just use my issued C4 and a new (unopened, vacuum sealed) canister.

Would this setup protect me from Asbestos? And what is the shelf life of a opened canister?

Does anyone know where I can get a list of hazardous toxins that the filter protects against?

Thanks and have a great Navy Day!


----------



## dapaterson (21 Apr 2016)

Your issued kit is not for personal work. Buy what you need.


----------



## SAC-rilege (21 Apr 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Your issued kit is not for personal work. Buy what you need.



Yawn.. If you're in the military, you've used issued kit for personal use. From a Black, blue or green T-shirt, issued socks, rain or winter gear, or your combat boots in the yard at home.

If you have nothing to contribute of value to my question, move on and stop being a hypocrite.


----------



## jitterbug (21 Apr 2016)

I would suggest you use a mask specifically designated for use with Asbestos.  Its your life/health, why mess around with safety equipment.  

http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/3m-asbestos-abatement-respirator-kits.html

Most expensive one is only $130.


----------



## SAC-rilege (21 Apr 2016)

Completely appreciate where you're coming from. 

That said, still looking for an answer regarding the original question.


----------



## Loachman (21 Apr 2016)

SAC-rilege said:
			
		

> Yawn.. If you're in the military, you've used issued kit for personal use. From a Black, blue or green T-shirt, issued socks, rain or winter gear, or your combat boots in the yard at home.
> 
> If you have nothing to contribute of value to my question, move on and stop being a hypocrite.



There is nothing "hypocritical" about dapaterson's remark. It was a statement of fact, whether you like it or not.

I would suggest that you watch your attitude here in two ways: one, towards members of this Site, and two, your behaviour regarding equipment on loan to you. You have openly discussed misusing it, which is never a good thing to do. Seriously.

While we discourage rankism here, some Site members have more rank than you may think, or are employed in certain positions that may have an interest in things to which people freely admit.

I say this for your protection. I will also point out, again for your protection, that filters are designed for narrow ranges of contaminants. I would not count on a filter designed to absorb chemical agents to be effective against other harmful contaminants.

Ultimately, those are your lungs and moral choices, not mine nor anybody else's.

This thread is now locked, and will remain so. Any attempt to open another one with the same question will result in the same action.


----------

